# software does international building code 2015 automatically



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, Guys,

I am new to the international building code 2015 and I found out it is really time consuming to use the code. I wonder if there is any software I could use to help me do the calculation ?? 

Thank you!

Mohan


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome

What do you do for a living


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> What do you do for a living



so I am a software engineer, my boss wants me to research if we could automate the process of calculating the ibc rather than checking the book.


----------



## tmurray (Jun 12, 2017)

To my knowledge there isn't anything.

The main issue is that the IBC is a model code. This means it is intended to be amended wherever it is adopted. You potentially have a different code for each state it is adopted in and then again in each jurisdiction.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2017)

What part?
Structural portions? Which type? Loading sections? Gravity loads? Lateral loads?
Exiting? Maximum sq. ftg?
There are hundreds of programs out there


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

mark handler said:


> What part?
> Structural portions? Which type? Loading sections? Gravity loads? Lateral loads?
> Exiting? Maximum sq. ftg?
> There are hundreds of programs out there


Sorry, I am not an architect, my best knowledge is that my boss wants to calculate like the COMPARTMENTATION VALUES  of occupancy A-1 of size 7500sf is 10. and the other 20 questions. 

we are based in Rochester, NY, so we adopt the International building code 2015


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

There are already  some online calculators for what is known as 

Area and Height


http://www.ara4help.com/site/mobile?url=http://www.ara4help.com/About_Us.html#2606

http://www.ara4help.com/site/mobile?url=http://www.ara4help.com/About_Us.html#2606

https://courses.cit.cornell.edu/arch262/calculators/allowable-area/


http://www.aiafla.org/upload_documents/GuidetoCodeCompliantDocumentsAreaincreasecalculator-part4.xls


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

To me,

Unless you have someone working with you that knows the building code, the only calculation will be garbage.


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

cda said:


> To me,
> 
> Unless you have someone working with you that knows the building code, the only calculation will be garbage.



Actually, we have tried to develop something to automate the process. 

if you don't mind, could you try it out ? https://ibccheck.herokuapp.com/login# 

My boss is not very experienced with this either.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

Mohan9087 said:


> Actually, we have tried to develop something to automate the process.
> 
> if you don't mind, could you try it out ? https://ibccheck.herokuapp.com/login#
> 
> My boss is not very experienced with this either.




It requires a login 


Provide access without a login


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

cda said:


> It requires a login
> 
> 
> Provide access without a login


email : test@test.com
password: test

Thank you for your time


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

There is no 1401.6.3.1

Not sure what section that is trying to be referenced???


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

according to chapter 14 of ibc 2015

*"1401.6.3.1 Wall construction. *
A wall used to create separate compartments shall be a fire barrier conforming to Section 707 of the _International Building Code_ with a fire-resistance rating of not less than 2 hours. Where the building is not divided into more than one compartment, the compartment size shall be taken as the total floor area on all floors. Where there is more than one compartment within a story, each compartmented area on such story shall be provided with a horizontal exit conforming to Section 1026 of the _International Building Code_. The fire door serving as the horizontal exit between compartments shall be so installed, fitted, and gasketed that such fire door will provide a substantial barrier to the passage of smoke. "


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

http://legacycodes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015 IBC HTML/Chapter 14.html


This is chapter 14 from 2015 IBC


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

cda said:


> http://legacycodes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015 IBC HTML/Chapter 14.html
> 
> 
> This is chapter 14 from 2015 IBC



I think it is actually from the existing building code 
here is the link https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/code/544/9701514


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

Makes a difference


----------



## Mohan9087 (Jun 12, 2017)

cda said:


> Makes a difference



To be honest, I am pretty new to the architecture field. I couldn't really tell if the application is doing the right calculation people need. 
what do you think about it ? Could it actually work ? or maybe an excel is better ?


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 12, 2017)

You are attempting to do what "BIM" programs spent years in development doing. Their platform could be adapted to attach code cites to each object and alogarthims created to address "each" condition as it is encountered,
Formula: Begin with (what the intended purpose (occupancy) of the building is to be (+) allowed square footage and allowed height for the occupancy (+) type of construction allowed (+) lot size (vs allowed setbacks and FAR (floor Area Ratio) (+) structural considerations (soil bearing value, material to be used (steel, concrete, wood, etc.), siesmic zone, wind load, snow, rain, etc.

This has always been an issue with programmers who don't understand the reasoning/purpose behind the formulas they are developing. There is a logic element often overlooked that requires collaboration with architects and engineers to develop your scope and critique the results.

What you seek to do is inevitable but each project has a human element, it depends on it to determine the initial direction and your softwear to identify/minimize code conflicts.

Take your best shot and you may fill a gap. Be aware that "others" are attempting to do the same thing.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

Mohan9087 said:


> Actually, we have tried to develop something to automate the process.
> 
> if you don't mind, could you try it out ? https://ibccheck.herokuapp.com/login#
> 
> My boss is not very experienced with this either. So he is not 100% sure about the rules




Interesting, I can pull it up on my iphone, but not my work computer, we may have a block.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2017)

Lets reinvent the wheel...Here are some more
http://www.awc.org/codes-standards/calculators-software/heights-areas
http://www.woodworks.org/design-and-tools/design-tools/online-calculators/


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 12, 2017)

You can pull what up on your "I" phone?


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> You can pull what up on your "I" phone?




Calculator




https://ibccheck.herokuapp.com/login#




↑
It requires a login


Provide access without a login
email : test@test.com
password: test


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 14, 2017)

So Mohan, any further comments?


----------

